# Wyndham Seawatch Plantation vs. Ocean Boulevard for a family with a 5 Year Old



## jonmaiman (May 24, 2011)

All,

  I am looking for some input on deciding between Wyndham Ocean Boulevard and Wyndham Seawatch Plantation.   In both cases we would be renting a 2 bedroom timeshare from a private owner  the week of 6/25 to 7/2 and both are oceanfront view at about the same price.

Some information about us:

1) Two adults plus a 5 year old daughter.   Generally make our own breakfast and lunch and then eat out for dinner.  Sometimes higher end and more frequently mid-range.

2) We like to swim and hang out at the pool and the beach.  We frequently due both in the same day.  We don't like to have to get up super early to "reserve" chairs at the pool.  So we prefer places that enforce pool chair policies.  

3) We have been to Mrytle beach a few times and stayed at either the Ocean Reef or Embassy Suites Kingston Plantation.  I believe the Seawatch Plantation is adjacent or very close to the Kingston Plantation Complex while Ocean Boulevard is in North Mrytle Beach.

4) For offsites activities we tend to go to Barefoot Landing, Mini Golf, and  Broadway on the Beach.

5) As far as timeshares we have stayed at the Marriott Monarch in Sea Pines and the Napili Tower at the Maui Ocean club.   We liked  both of them.   How does Wyndham compare to Marriott quality wise?  Using Monarch as an example, it doesn't have to be a new or fancy complex.   We just like it to be clean and functional, easy walking access to the beach, and decent pools.

We have never stayed in North Myrtle Beach but it might be fun to try it.   Looking at the reviews on Tug they are both well rated resorts.   Other than the different locations, I am having trouble figuring out any major differences between them.  Based on our requirements which one would you recommend?


Thanks,

Jon


----------



## doublebubbls (May 26, 2011)

*SWP or OB*

Jon,
First off which ever resort you choose have fun.
We own at OB. We have stayed at both places. We have kids 10-12. Our choice is OB. I like SWP but it seems to be a younger group and SWP has some tower rooms as a hotel not owned by Wyndham.
OB I think has more to do. It is a little more quit area and you can walk to downtown of North Mrytle Beach small but nice.
SWP you need a car to go anywhere...
The tower #4 ( acroos the street from the beach) at OB has a nice kids only pool and is much more family freindly.
They have a nice game room for the kids too.
The only problems at OB is the parking, They have under ground parking but it gets full fast, they do have a big parking garage behind tower #4 and they will come get you with their shuttle and take you back to any of the tower, free of course.
I can not compare these resorts to any of the ones you listed as I have not stayed at any of them, sorry.
Hope this helps. 
enjoy.


----------



## jonmaiman (May 27, 2011)

Doublebbls,

  Thanks for the information.   I wound up going with SeaWatch because the person offering the rental on OB went silent on me when I asked some follow up questions.   The SW owner was very responsive and I have a good feeling about them.

   I am familiar with the area SW is located and don't mind driving to get to services.  We are curious about North MB and may try it on another trip.   My wife had heard there is a stronger undertow or riptide in the North MB area versus MB.   Has that been your experience?

Thanks,

Jon


----------



## doublebubbls (May 27, 2011)

Jon,
I am sure you will have a good time at either resort.
As far as the under tow, I cant tell you for sure. I know some years we go to OB and the water is great, last year it was very rough with heavy under tow.
I just think it is the matter of the time of the year you go. We did stay at South beach resort a few years ago for a long weekend.......the beach was teribble to us, very rocky bottom and LOTS of big waves.
Do take some time and drive up to North Mrytle Beach and check it out. Just a block or two long but a nice place.
Again enjoy and relax.
Ray


----------

